# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Short interesting clip of woodworker

## gpkennedy

deep green sea / work / The Carpenter 
This is a very short but watchable clip of a wookworker. Some OHS issues, but worth a view.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Some OHS issues

  You're not kidding  :Smilie:

----------

